# El Retail y sus últimas movidas en Lima



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Grupo E. Wong lanza Eco Almacenes   

Tienda ubicada en La Victoria será el primer ensayo del grupo en los supermercados de formato medio en zonas populosas.

Este miércoles en la noche, no se extrañe si ve danzando en la esquina de las avenidas México y Luna Pizarro a los dragones chinos, aquellos que, según la tradición oriental, ahuyentan a los malos espíritus. Esa noche, ellos serán los encargados de animar la apertura del nuevo formato de la Corporación Wong: Eco Almacenes. 
Este nuevo supermercado de "formato medio", con una superficie de entre 1.000 y 1.500 m2, es la respuesta de la Corporación al desafío que representa crecer en una ciudad como Lima, donde los supermercados no superan el 30% de las ventas minoristas de alimentos y abarrotes. Así, Eco Almacenes permitirá la expansión del grupo supermercadista hacia zonas densamente pobladas, donde la inversión en la construcción de un hipermercado o un supermercado grande (2.500 m2) no se justifica, además de no contar con terrenos del tamaño adecuado para el desarrollo de formatos de mayor tamaño. 

Su promesa de ventas: "precios bajos todos los días", lo que implica un diseño de la tienda tal que "los costos de operación se reduzcan y, así, trasladar estos ahorros a los clientes, sin sacrificar calidad, servicio, seguridad e higiene", señaló Efraín Wong, gerente de operaciones del Grupo. Del mismo modo, esto se consiguiría a través de un surtido con productos a granel y marcas propias (Metro y Splendid). La tienda de La Victoria, de 1.500 m2 y ventas estimadas de US$10 millones anuales, se erige en un terreno adquirido a la Corporación Furukawa. 

¿Cuántos supermercados de este formato se abrirán? Esa es una respuesta guardada bajo siete llaves. Pero, dado el tiempo récord que tomó construir esta tienda (alrededor de 45 días), no sería una sorpresa que pronto haya toda una invasión de Eco Almacenes en Lima, una que podría hacer crecer la penetración del supermercadismo a un nivel similar al de otras capitales de la región.

El nombre "Eco"

El nombre Eco Almacenes, que alude a "economía", fue creado y registrado por el Grupo Wong hace 12 años. Y fue uno de los dos candidatos para llamar así a los entonces nacientes hipermercados del grupo. Sin embargo, aquella vez Metro fue el elegido. Hoy el turno es de Eco.

- Al menos ahora tenemos nuestro propio "... Almacenes" 

Varía proyecto en San Miguel

*La tienda por departamentos chilena La Polar ya no formará parte de la ampliación*, que tras los cambios ha ganado en rentabilidad.

"La Bomba", el proyecto de ampliación de la Plaza San Miguel y que implica la reestructuración de sus instalaciones, está llegando a sus instancias finales. Así, poco a poco, se están definiendo quiénes serán los locatarios definitivos que participarán en dicho proyecto, más allá del evidente avance que hay en las obras del local de Ace Maestro. 
En ese sentido, las primeras noticias provienen del sur. Y es que la tienda por departamentos chilena La Polar ya no formará parte de "La Bomba". ¿Qué pasó? Al parecer La Polar fue cambiando sus requerimientos de espacio en el proyecto y eso determinó que ya no fuera atractivo (y rentable) incluirla. Si bien las tiendas por departamentos son importantes generadoras de tráfico en los centros comerciales, a la hora de "generar" ingresos el pago que realizan por alquilar cada metro cuadrado resulta menor al que pagan las tiendas de menor metraje. Así, cuando la tienda de La Polar pasó de tener tres niveles, con un promedio de 1.800 m2 por piso a casi 3.000 m2, su tamaño (y el valor del alquiler que debía pagar) ya no compensaba la inversión que Plaza San Miguel debía realizar. 

De esta manera, "La Bomba" ya no tendría tres pisos para locales comerciales, tal como se había previsto en el proyecto original, sino solo dos. En el primero de ellos, se ubicaría el segundo local de la tienda de decoración Casa & Ideas, de 1.400 m2, y, en el segundo, una cadena de gimnasios. El tercer nivel sería ocupado por las oficinas administrativas del centro comercial. 

Sin embargo, esta nueva disposición de áreas consideraría que, en el largo plazo, una tienda por departamentos mediana, de unos 2.000 m2 por planta, pueda llegar a tomar los dos niveles que se construirán e incluso propiciar el crecimiento del centro comercial hacia un tercer nivel. 

El proyecto de ampliación de la Plaza San Miguel se encuentra aún en trámite en la Municipalidad de ese distrito y su aprobación se espera para las próximas semanas. 

De otro lado, Día_1 supo que si bien la inauguración del Ace Maestro será en mayo, recién en julio la empresa devolvería al centro comercial el local que hoy ocupa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me ganaste Guillermo! jeje...me encantan estas noticias. Interesante que Wong ahora tambien le haga competencia a Minisol.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por otro lado La Polar y Almacenes Paris ya no vendran a Lima...no se si sea una buena o mala noticia..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cadena Gold's Gym apuesta por nuevos mercados   

Con la primavera, la cadena que ya opera ocho gimnasios abrirá dos nuevos locales en Lima.

¿Estilo de vida sano o vanidad? Lo cierto es que para la cadena de gimnasios Gold's Gym el mercado potencial que empieza a generarse fuera de los barrios "opulentos" se muestra cada vez más atractivo. Tanto así que el local de Camacho, que era el de mayores ventas, fue desplazado en facturación por el de San Miguel, y está muy próximo de ser alcanzado por el de Independencia. 
Tales resultados explicarían el interés de Gold's Gym no solo por ampliar su red, sino por mejorar el equipamiento de sus locales existentes, como lo ha hecho en Multimercados Zonales Minka (Callao). Allí no solo se ha dispuesto de un mejor equipamiento y acabados, sino que se ha recomprado el 50% de la subfranquicia que para ese local había vendido, puesto que quien la poseía no contaba con recursos para invertir en los cambios. 

La meta de Gold's Gym este año es abrir dos nuevos gimnasios en Lima. El primero, en Jesús María, muy cerca de una tienda "ancla" de comercio. ¿Opciones? La zona de la Av. Garzón, entre los hipermercados Metro y Plaza Vea, es una posibilidad. Pero también la de la Av. Gregorio Escobedo (entre Metro y Santa Isabel). El nuevo gimnasio tendrá un área de 1.600 m2 y demandará una inversión de US$800.000. Su apertura se espera para mediados de setiembre o principios de octubre. 

El segundo local se abriría en Miraflores o Ate. Aunque también se está evaluando abrir un gimnasio en el Cercado de Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta si es definitivamente una buena nueva, si chequean la pagina web del comercio, el sector economia es uno de los que mas columnas tiene, la mayor parte de ella son buenas noticias asi que eso demuestra que se esta sintiendo el poder adquisitivo con mas fuerza.

Por otro lado me gusta ver que las empresas nacionales se fortalecen, es necesario que no nos quedemos atras, en cuanto a comercio se refiere.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Competencia cafetera toma cuerpo   

Tras la apertura de sus tres primeras tiendas en el Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez, Café Britt acaba de colocar su línea de productos en los supermercados E. Wong. Con esto, la empresa quiere que al menos un 10% del total del consumo sea de café gourmet y, claro, captar un buen segmento de ese mercado. Para lograr el objetivo se reforzarán con dos nuevas marcas: Pachamama (café orgánico bajo sombra) y Valle Sagrado (café de granos seleccionados de la zona de Quillabamba hasta Ollantaytambo). Pero ganar terreno no les será tan fácil, sobre todo, por el creciente ingreso de nuevas marcas de café instantáneo y soluble --en Wong ya se puede ver el Dunking Donuts Original Cofee.

A su favor juega el crecimiento, en 12%, del consumo de café tostado en Lima durante el 2004 y las proyecciones que señalan que la tendencia creciente seguirá. Con esto, el mercado interno (calculado por la investigadora de mercados Latin Panel en US$37 millones) podría darle a los productores locales la estabilidad que no puede ofrecerles el frente externo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que pena que La Polar y Almacenes Paris no vayan a Lima. De lo poco que he visto las tiendas de Almacenes Paris son bonitas....por afuera. Por adentro no se. Lo bueno es que todavia esta falabella para invertir.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ponte la de Volvo me pareció interesante también.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Reestreno con "la fuerza"   

Giresh Chugani, el empresario que compró en diciembre pasado seis de las 12 salas de multicines El Pacífico embargadas por el Banco Wiese Sudameris, está apostando todo por abrir las puertas del emblemático cine en el mes que viene. Así, abriría el 18 de mayo con el 'avant premier' de "Star Wars Episodio III: La venganza del Sith", y el 19 de mayo sería la inauguración al público en general, asegurándose con la popular cinta el lleno total de sus 1.296 butacas.

Casi todo está listo. Y, justamente, son las butacas, que deben llegar de México, lo único que falta para terminar con las obras de remodelación. 
Por ahora, Chugani no quiere hablar de sus otros proyectos, no quiere que se le queme la película y está concentrado en el gran día. Pantallas 50% más grandes que las que había antes y un precio que fluctuaría entre S/.10 y S/.12 son algunos de los puntos atractivos en la nueva oferta de El Pacífico. El panorama capitalino ha cambiado: hay multicines por doquier y a todo precio. Y Chugani, con 20 años de experiencia en la distribución de películas, confía en entregar el mix ideal. Que la fuerza lo acompañe.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Manasa evalúa compartir ventas de Volvo en el Perú   

Si bien ya es un hecho que Volvo ha pasado a ser representada por Manasa, compañía del Grupo de Empresas Gildemeister, lo que aún no está definido es si además se animará a vender vehículos. Para ello, Manasa ha tenido algunas reuniones con Peñaranda, distribuidora de Volvo, pero aún no se ha llegado a ningún acuedo respecto a las condiciones para compartir la comercialización de la maca, tema que se definiría en las próximas semanas.

A todo esto, ¿cómo le está yendo a Volvo? El segmento de lujo, que comparte con Mercedes Benz, Audi y BMW, creció 18% en el 2004, llegando a 467 autos vendidos. Ese año, Volvo sufrió una caída de 4% en sus ventas, comercializando 73 autos. 
La intención de Volvo es recuperarse este año y vender 150 vehículos a través de una fuerte campaña de márketing. El objetivo: superar los US$6 millones facturados en el 2004, de los cuales US$1,5 correspondieron a servicios y repuestos, y US$4,5 a venta de automóviles. 

El parque automotor de autos de lujo está compuesto por 11.000 unidades, de las cuales el 49% son de Volvo; el 24%, de BMW; el 19% de Mercedes Benz; y el 8% de Audi.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eco Almacenes enciende motores en guerra local de supermercados

IN CRESCENDO. Poco a poco aumenta el hábito de comprar en supermercados. 

ARRANCA • Grupo Wong lanza nueva cadena de establecimientos dirigida a sectores medios.
• La primera tienda se inaugurará en 15 días.

Una nueva competencia surge en el sector de supermercados donde el más hábil podrá captar más clientes. El Grupo E. Wong de capitales nacionales anunció la apertura de la cadena Eco Almacenes dedicada al segmento medio.

En este nuevo supermercado se venderán productos a precios más bajos, afirmó Efraín Wong Lu, director gerente de operaciones del Grupo E. Wong.

“La nueva tienda se ha diseñado para que los costos de operación se reduzcan y trasladar ese ahorro a los clientes, sin sacrificar la calidad, servicio, instalaciones, seguridad e higiene”, comentó.

Ya viene 

La primera tienda a inaugurar en los próximos 15 días estará ubicada en el distrito limeño de La Victoria, la cual tendrá un amplio surtido de productos que incluye frutas, verduras, pollos, carnes, pescado, panadería, confitería, embutidos y lácteos. Además se comercializarán productos a granel y de marca propia. El supermercado contará con un área de venta de 1,500 metros cuadrados.

Potencial

El segmento de los supermercados de formato medio constituye una gran oportunidad para llegar a los sectores desatendidos de la capital, principalmente de los distritos de mayor densidad poblacional, dijo Wong.

De esta manera, la corporación busca consolidarse en este nuevo segmento, pues espera abrir este año más tiendas en diversas zonas de la capital. 

Cabe indicar que Supermercados Peruanos del Grupo Interbank cuenta con minimarkets Minisol, los cuales también están dirigidos a este mismo público.




Así es el mercado
La Corporación E. Wong cuenta con una participación en el mercado de 64% y tiene dos marcas: Wong y Metro.

Su principal competidor es Supermercados Peruanos del Grupo Interbank que opera en tres formatos: los supermercados Santa Isabel, los hipermercados Plaza Vea y los minimarkets Minisol.

En un tercer lugar se encuentra el Grupo Saga Falabella a través de Tottus.

Este año, la penetración de la industria del supermercadismo en Lima, según proyectan los especialistas, ascenderá a un 30%. Este porcentaje es menor si se compara con el casi 80% del promedio de otros países de la región.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> Que pena que La Polar y Almacenes Paris no vayan a Lima. De lo poco que he visto las tiendas de Almacenes Paris son bonitas....por afuera. Por adentro no se. Lo bueno es que todavia esta falabella para invertir.


eeh, si.. Paris es muy buena empresa lo q pasa es como pasó a manos de Cencosud estos no tienen pensado invertir fuera de Chile aún, asi q por ahora se quedan invirtiendo acá, lo de La Polar no entendí..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero quizas esto de a alguna empresa peruana la oportunidad para invertir en este sector, seria lo maximo si abriera una tienda con el nombre Oeschle.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Con la franquicia, esta tienda Oeschle es sueca, autriaca u holandesa y aún existe si no me equivoco. Pucha la nota sería que los Wong, Hiraoka nose cualquier empresario grande abra una tienda por departamentos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...No creo que existe ya. Esta tienda data desde 1910 cuando abrieron la primera tienda en el Portal de Botoneros en la Plaza Mayor de Lima...despues abrieron Oeschle Juguetes en el Jiron Carabaya, una tienda unica, donde se vendian juguetes ingleses, franceses, soldaditos de metal pintados artesanalmente, trencitos que tiraban humo, muñecas de porcelana...verdaderas reliquias....no como los juguetes acutales de plastico hechos en la China.

Luego abrieron los otros, en el CC San Isidro, en Larco y en otros lugares que ya ni me acuerdo. En los 50 abrio Monterrey, supermercado perteneciente a Oeschle. El primero abrio en el Jiron de La Union, donde ahora esta Saga Falabella Electrodomesticos. Despues abrio la legendaria tienda de Larco, al costado de Oeschle y posteriormente las otras.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya no existen, entonces deberían revivir Oeschle, pucha sería la voz ver esos locales brillar en Lima denuevo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La Casa Oeschle en 1910

PD: Ni se molesten en tratar de buscar ese hermoso edificio, ya no existe. Como veran, ese era el Portal de Botoneros, en la Plaza Mayor, en la esquina con el Pasaje Olaya. En los 40 se tiraron abajo todos esos edificios para construir los actuales sin ninguna gracia.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que casona para más hermoso, como se lo bajaron!!!! increíble, lo hubieran dejado aunque sea para residencias.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

si nunca lo hubieras visto ahorita no lo extrañarias y la plaa d armas aun te pareceria incomparablemente hermosa 

otra cosa...y esto lo digo en serio...para relanzar esos sitios d plaza san miguel y plaza noseke..todas esas en el olvido...se debe hacer lo que paso con caminos del inca....poner pubs!! sitios para jovenes!! no se imaginan lo q hacen esos sitios..son mejorse que cualquier tienda "ancla" como esas tiendas enormes x departamentos...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pero a San Miguel lo quieren relanzar?, esa zona ya despegó hace años, si es un polo comercial de Lima.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> si nunca lo hubieras visto ahorita no lo extrañarias y la plaa d armas aun te pareceria incomparablemente hermosa
> 
> otra cosa...y esto lo digo en serio...para relanzar esos sitios d plaza san miguel y plaza noseke..todas esas en el olvido...se debe hacer lo que paso con caminos del inca....poner pubs!! sitios para jovenes!! no se imaginan lo q hacen esos sitios..son mejorse que cualquier tienda "ancla" como esas tiendas enormes x departamentos...


Bratzo, plaza san miguel no esta en el olvido, recuerda que es el 2do mall de lima. Lo que dices es una buena idea; me parece que dentro de la remodelacion del mall van a abrir nuevos pubs y restaurantes, para que atraiga al publico por las noches, aunque estando en plena avenida la marina, con tantas discotecas y night clubs que abundan por ahi, mejor zapatero a sus zapatos.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

OscarSCL said:


> eeh, si.. Paris es muy buena empresa lo q pasa es como pasó a manos de Cencosud estos no tienen pensado invertir fuera de Chile aún, asi q por ahora se quedan invirtiendo acá, lo de La Polar no entendí..


Que no entendiste acerca de lo de La Polar?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Plaza San Miguel esta lleno de tiendas y restaurantes, ahi esta Saga, Ripley, Wong, Marathon, Blockbuster, Bembos, Pizza Hut, KFC, Pasta Pronta...y bastantes tiendas como Tommy Hilfiger, Pierre Cardin...etc.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Y todos los locales en las zonas que se encuentran cerca plaza San Miguel: Admiral, Burger King, Curacao, Cinemark, Mc Donalds, Centro de conferencias, Santa Isabel, Metro, Hiraoka, Marina Park, Pardos Chicken, Ford, Tottus, Sodimac, Cineplanet, Norky's, Roky's, Icpna, entre muchos otros, yo creo que San Miguel como distrito tiene una zona comercial de gran escala.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ufff restaurantasos...kfc burger king norky's...hablo de agregarle calidad...esa avenida la marina es un antro de casinos de mala muerte y prostibulos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Habia un Tony Romas que cerro por falta de clientela...a eso te referias con calidad? Pues la calidad no es rentable en La Marina...jaja


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> ufff restaurantasos...kfc burger king norky's...hablo de agregarle calidad...esa avenida la marina es un antro de casinos de mala muerte y prostibulos


Si, pero ten en cuenta que esos restaurantes son de consumo masivo y accesibles economicamente. Con esto no quiero decir que los san miguelinos no tengan derecho a restaurantes de calidad, claro que lo merecen. Por otro lado creo que plaza san miguel es un oasis en medio de tantos locales de mala muerte que operan por ahi, pero tambien mira la zona.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero si hay platudos que viajan 98 kilometros buscando una buena discoteca...estoy seguro que pueden viajar a plaza san miguel  no digo reemplazar todos..pero ir creando focos...lima ya no es lo que era antes...lima no es "uy no...yo no salgo de miraflores xq el resto de la ciudad es un caos asqueroso"...ya se puede invertir en distintos rubros y para distintos bolsillos mas uniformemente en toda la ciudad


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De mas estaria abrir una Pasteleria San Antonio o un Vivaldi Gourmet en La Marina...seria suicidio economico.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

j block..xfavor..tu nunca saliste de san isidro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Falso, tambien frecuento Miraflores, Barranco, San Borja y Surco.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jajajaja =P cierto muy cierto..la verdad yo tampoco sali muhco de ahi..pero si he andando x otros sitios..lamentablemente ofreta de entretenimiento no hay..pero aunke suene feo...la gente con la que paraba no tenia ningun problema con chapar su micro para ir a la feria del hogar (esos tiempos) y t aseguro q despues de la feria del hogar nos ibamos tb en micro a la casa de alguno en el km. 120 algun caseron REFASHION ajjaja...osea...la gente no tiene problemas con ir a esos lugares...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si quieren ver obras en San Miguel chequeen su pagina municipal, van a refaccionar la Marina si no me equivoco.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> De mas estaria abrir una Pasteleria San Antonio o un Vivaldi Gourmet en La Marina...seria suicidio economico.


100 % de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

t aseguro q no...aver hace 5 años te habria gustado la idea de construir un mall en el cono norte?


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Bratzo.. abajo el elitismo de Lima, no todo son los barrios "nice" de la ciudad.. diversifiquen la ciudad.. 

Yo sólo les puedo dar el ejemplo de acá q si bien pff lo más Top se concentra en el Oriente de la ciudad, la Zona Sur con los años tomo mucho vuelo y ahora puedes encontrar las mismas cosas en barrios q antes eran impensados, porq los empresarios tambien se la jugaron.. 

No se subestimen tanto a sus otros barrios.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pues repito, abrieron un Tony Romas ahi y cerro al mes. Iban a abrir un Chili's y no funciono la idea. Señor Frogs abrio en el Marina Park...ya cerro hace dos años..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> t aseguro q no...aver hace 5 años te habria gustado la idea de construir un mall en el cono norte?


Buen punto. Pero si te das cuenta aun en esos nuevos malls, los empresarios han amoldado sus negocios al consumo y bolsillo del consumidor, Megaplaza no tiene Saga sino Tottus, y un Ripley Max que es la version economica de ripley.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exactamente, tampoco hay las mismas tiendas que en el Jockey...no he visto ni Bally, ni Lacoste, ni Nautica, ni Carachel, ni Perry Ellis, ni Hugo Boss...etc...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

y bueno por algo se empieza..pero tampoco me sigan poniendo mcdonalds jajaja....froggs tenia serios problemas judiciales y monetarios...fueron idiotas al tratar de abrir una sucursal en x lugar ....lo de chilli's no lo sabia...q feo..y tony romas...MEJOR Q QUEBRO!! jajaja


----------

